# The Fall Of Wiley - Epic Battle Cue



## Daniel James (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I havnt contributed anything for a while and realized I hadn't posted this here yet. Would love to hear what you think :D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRuwKdEq0c8

Dan


----------



## twinsinmind (Sep 11, 2010)

Just WOOOW,

Can you tell me what instruments you used on this one..... superb work


----------



## Blackster (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi Dan,

very nice! I love how you placed the strings in the mix - they sound great!

Best,

Frank


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 11, 2010)

twinsinmind @ Sat Sep 11 said:


> Just WOOOW,
> 
> Can you tell me what instruments you used on this one..... superb work




Strings are 90% Symphobia with Lass doing the faster melodies.

Brass is Symphobia with Orchestral Brass Classic

Percussion is a mix of Tone hammer and Cinesamples

Dan


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 11, 2010)

Killer job, Daniel. High realism factor, excellent playing, high quality mix - sounds wonderful all the way around!

Great job,


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 12, 2010)

whinecellar @ Sat Sep 11 said:


> Killer job, Daniel. High realism factor, excellent playing, high quality mix - sounds wonderful all the way around!
> 
> Great job,



Wow big compliments there thanks :D

Dan


----------



## tslesicki (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi Dan!

I've listened to the track on youtube and then downloaded the whole soundtrack from bandcamp. It sounds really good! I agree with the previous posters - the mix and the compositions are very nice. Did you mixed and mastered it yourself?

T.


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 12, 2010)

tslesicki @ Sun Sep 12 said:


> Hi Dan!
> 
> I've listened to the track on youtube and then downloaded the whole soundtrack from bandcamp. It sounds really good! I agree with the previous posters - the mix and the compositions are very nice. Did you mixed and mastered it yourself?
> 
> T.



I did indeed :D Thanks for the compliment!

Dan


----------



## Stephan Lindsjo (Sep 12, 2010)

This is very good. Don't know what more to say. Keep up the good work. Hope you get in some cues in Mega man 2.
/Stephan


----------



## rpaillot (Sep 13, 2010)

I liked it ! Sounds like Transformers.

Could you share with us the reverb and settings you used for the strings and horns ?


----------



## PasiP (Sep 13, 2010)

Very goodòø   æ[ñø   æ[òø   æ[óø   æ[ôø   æ[õø   æ[ö


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 13, 2010)

PasiP @ Mon Sep 13 said:


> Very good work Daniel. Please tell us more how you achieved this.



I sold my soul! lol only joking. What in particular did you want to know.

@rpalliot On both Strings and Brass I use an instance of ArtsAcoustic Reverb with some generic settings tweaked until I liked them :D

Dan


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 13, 2010)

Daniel James @ Tue Sep 14 said:


> I sold my soul!



That reminds me - you're second installment is past due!

 

VERY good. Powerful, and yet melodic. Great sound overall.

A few things: 

The "adagio" part at the end, I feel the strings need more mod wheel and/or fader moves. More dynamics needed there...

Woods? Where???

Trumpets? Where???

It's missing a low tymp roll in the beginning. Think rrrrruuuuuummmmmmmmble.....

This is a matter of taste, but a few more cymbal hits, perhaps?

Keep up the good work!

Cheers.


----------

